# Lady has been bitten by a snake!!!



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

I cannot believe it!!!! Lady was digging in the corner of the fence and would not stop so my husband went to see what was keeping her and a small snake slithered away, I checked on Lady and sure enough she had a bite on the left side of the face :doh:, my husband has killed the snake ( we don't even know what kind of snake it was) and is on his way to the emergency vet with our sweet Lady, please send positive thoughs that is nothing serious!!!!:crossfing


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

DO you have the snake still? You should take it in to the vet with you in case they need to identify it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no, many thoughts and prayers coming your way. Keep us posted.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Hoping for the best for you and Lady...please let us know....K


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Megora said:


> DO you have the snake still? You should take it in to the vet with you in case they need to identify it.


Yes yes, my husband bagged it and is taking it with him, he just called, he is 5 minutes away from the vet and Lady's face is swelling by the minute, I hate hate hate snakes!!!!! 

I will update when I know something.

God please don't let it be something serious!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lady*

Praying for Lady-did your Husband take the snake-if not, can you describe exactly what it looks like?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Have you called ahead so they are expecting him? Let them know she's swelling so that can have medication ready.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Praying for Lady-did your Husband take the snake-if not, can you describe exactly what it looks like?


 Yes, he did take the snake, it was small, about 6 inches or so, I have no idea what kind, but the neighbor told me to be careful with water mocassins when we first moved in so I don't know if it's that kind, I know those are venomous, now I am all freaked out and do not want the dogs or kids in the backyard!!!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Have you called ahead so they are expecting him? Let them know she's swelling so that can have medication ready.


 
Yes, we called them and they told us to call our vet and have her put a referral in, I called our vet as my husband was leaving and she put the referral in right away. Have any of you dealt with a snake bite before? I am hoping since she weights 68 pounds that the damage is minimal, my poor baby!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Not personally, but have known several people who have. Quick treatment is key. So she has that ( and her size) going for her.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

If it was brightly colored (yellow and black) it could be a coral snake. They will know as soon as he shows it to them. Keeping fingers crossed it was not and they have antivenom ready. Hang in there....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cocker&Golden*

Cocker&Golden

I am sure once your Husband gets her to vet, they will treat her. Glad he has the snake. I think RANGER has dealt with Snake bites. I don't blame you for being afraid to let them out cause of the snakes.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have personally been bitten by a snake. I handled that better than I would if my dog had been bitten. I look constantly when I am walking Dexter, but living on the river is snake territory. Luckily for me the penetration was minimal and no venom was injected (I was bitten by a water moccasin). I hope Lady is okay! Thankfully your husband is getting there quickly, hopefully it was just a garden snake!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Angelina said:


> If it was brightly colored (yellow and black) it could be a coral snake. They will know as soon as he shows it to them. Keeping fingers crossed it was not and they have antivenom ready. Hang in there....


 
It was dark colored with a little bit of a tan pattern and a small head, I do think it looks like a water mocassin :no:!!! Thank you for your support!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Snakes are one of my fears too. We have a LOT of copperheads in this area and I"ve had them in my yard. Very scary. Fingers crossed that Lady will be fine.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

That is much better then a coral snake and your dog has a wonderful chance at full recovery...please let us know how it goes....


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

dexter0125 said:


> I have personally been bitten by a snake. I handled that better than I would if my dog had been bitten. I look constantly when I am walking Dexter, but living on the river is snake territory. Luckily for me the penetration was minimal and no venom was injected (I was bitten by a water moccasin). I hope Lady is okay! Thankfully your husband is getting there quickly, hopefully it was just a garden snake!


 
OMG!!! how scary!!! I am scared to death of snakes!!! when we first moved here the neighbors warned us, but this is the very first time we have seen one, and I just about passed out!!! 

The vet is with them now, will update when I know more. Thanks Y'all!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Watching for an update. 

Fingers crossed for Lady.

p.s. I'm afraid of snakes too!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Just got an update, It indeed was a baby water mocassin, gonna give her the antivenom, 900$ a vial!!! I think I am gonna be sick


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm glad they're able to treat her. I've heard that a baby snake's bite is worse than an adult's, so she's very lucky. I hope she feels well thru the process.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Whoa, that's a hefty sum for a little vial of antivenom, but if it's for the good of your Lady, then so be it! I hope she's feeling better very soon.

And I hope this isn't inappropriate to ask, but do you know how Zidanne is lately? Is he doing better after his surgery?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, how terribly scary...how is she reacting to the antidote?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SO glad they had the antivenom. Please keep us posted as to how she's doing. Poor baby. Hate to say it ( since I have a major snake phobia), but I'd have your husband scope out that area near the fence to take care of any other (snake) family members. Water mocassins are so aggressive.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Cocker+GoldenR said:


> Just got an update, It indeed was a baby water mocassin, gonna give her the antivenom, 900$ a vial!!! I think I am gonna be sick


OMG. 

Thank goodness she's OK. And thank goodness it wasn't one of your kids! 

I'm scared to death of snakes and we don't really have too many poisonous ones here.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

So thankful it was that and not a coral snake. I hope they let you make payments and hoping too her little fangs were not able to penetrate too much so all you need is the one vial. I am also happy your husband did not get bit. I will be thinking of you and your family for the next 24 hours and sending healing wishes and vibes....K


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank God*

Thank God they had the antivenom.
Please keep us posted on her. How terrifying!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

kdmarsh said:


> Whoa, that's a hefty sum for a little vial of antivenom, but if it's for the good of your Lady, then so be it! I hope she's feeling better very soon.
> 
> And I hope this isn't inappropriate to ask, but do you know how Zidanne is lately? Is he doing better after his surgery?


 
Not inappropraite at all, He is actually doing very good, a retired woman was interested in him but I don't know for sure if she took him because the rescue wanted to have him treated for the heartworms before adopting him out this time and they had to wait until he was completely recovered from the shunt surgery to start the HW treatment, I think he is gonna have a good life with this woman if she decides to take him.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Just looking for an update too. The fact that you got her to the vet tight away has to be a plus for her. Rattlesnake antivenom is $1,000 a vial here. Please let us know how she is as soon as you can.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow, prayers for you and your baby, hope all is well, please let us know.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

My poor poor baby has to stay overnight, they have just started the antivenom and will be calling us throughout the evening to give us updates, I am sick to my stomach and now I am wondering, since it was a baby one, where the rest of the family is!!! Hate snakes!!

The vet says that it is being an unusual dry hurricane season and the water mocassins are being very aggressive and they have seen tons of bites lately, just my luck!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd be having DH check the fence line and around the yard before the kids or puppers are out ( in Boots!) Those water mocassins are mean and aggressive.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cocker*

I am sorry she has to stay overnight, but I am sure it is better for Lady.
They will keep a close watch over her.

Please keep us all posted.
I am praying.
How terrifying. Did you say this happened by a fence. Do they hang around wood?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry! I'm so glad you got your baby in right away and got the anti venom started, even if it costs an arm and a leg. I heard there is a shortage of anti-venom around the country and that may account for the expense. 

Snakes give me the heebie jeebies--as do bats! I hope your husband can safely and carefully inspect your yard.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Are you next to water? They can have up to 16 babies at a time but are not aggressive unless provoked. I've 'almost' stepped on them many times living in FLA but they never came at me.

Do be careful and will continue our prayers for a full recovery for Lady....


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> How terrifying. Did you say this happened by a fence. Do they hang around wood?


Well my understanding was that they live close to the water but the vet said that it has been unusually dry and they are unpredictable. Thank you all for your prayers!!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Angelina said:


> Are you next to water? They can have up to 16 babies at a time but are not aggressive unless provoked. I've 'almost' stepped on them many times living in FLA but they never came at me.
> 
> Do be careful and will continue our prayers for a full recovery for Lady....


 

16!!!! I am getting my husband's boots out and he is checking the yard as soon as he comes in the door!!! We have a little pond close by, but there are other 2 houses in between the pond and our back yard, one of them with a 150 pound lab that is always outside, but it made to our yard somehow!!! ugghh I am nauseous.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

please keep updating on progress---this sounds like an extremely nasty variety of snake!

can you shoot the snakes??


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The water mocassins here are very aggressive. I believe Carol (Beaushel) has had some wm run ins.....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So glad you were able to get her to the vet quickly. I'm sure it will be hard for you to have her there overnight but at least she is being treated and will be fine.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

spruce said:


> please keep updating on progress---this sounds like an extremely nasty variety of snake!
> 
> can you shoot the snakes??


 
My husband took a shovel to the snake's head, no guns in the house.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

OMG...just reading this. So glad you noticed it and got her to the vet quickly. I'll be keeping you and your pup in my thoughts. How scary!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Oaklys Dad said:


> So glad you were able to get her to the vet quickly. I'm sure it will be hard for you to have her there overnight but at least she is being treated and will be fine.


 
She was at the vet 25 minutes after gettin bitten, I hope that somehow it makes a good difference, I know I am not sleeping tonight!!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

If I were in your shoes I would feel the same way - I hate snakes.

Praying for your sweet Lady.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

You are close enough to the water for them to be around you, but they can be in/near wooded areas as well. My mom's best friend had a golden get bitten by a snake on the nose. Hopefully you won't see anymore. Be careful chopping them, I have heard stories of people being bitten after the snake was thought to be dead. We blast them here. LOL. My brother shot one with a .9mm at point blank range. Not a pretty sight. So glad they are able to treat her immediately, even if it is expensive and she has to stay overnight.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so glad to hear that she is being treated! What a scary experience! I am so sorry you have to go through this, and Lady, too!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just seeing this - so glad y'all found out about the bite, were able to kill the snake, and to get to the vet so quickly. Many prayers going out for Lady! (I actually think she is a hero - even though she got bitten, I think she was trying to protect her new family, especially her two-legged brother and sisters. That girl deserves a steak when she gets home!)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cocker+GoldenR said:


> My husband took a shovel to the snake's head, no guns in the house.


 

That's how we always did away with snakes. Do be aware though that they can bite for a while even after beheaded. Ugh...... they give me nightmares!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cocker&Golden*

Cocker&Golden

Yes time is of the essence in getting them to the vet!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Just reading this...good thoughts and prayers being sent to Lady.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear Lady was bitten by a water moccasin. They are nasty, aggressive snakes. Praying Lady makes a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks to you all!!!
We just called the vet and Lady is doing good so far, they started the antivenom an hour ago and she has not had any reaction to it, they said that if she were to have one it would have shown already, so that is good I guess, my poor son is so sad, he went to the vet with dad and Lady and says her face was awfully swollen, the vet told him that it is gonna be like that for a good couple of days, they said that the vet was not too worry about the bite, she is a big healthy girl and was caught fast, but I am a worry wart and won't stop worrying until I have her home, it is so scary to think that it could have been one of the kids, because they were all playing chase shen she stopped and started digging and got bitten, I do think she was protecting the children, good thing too that we were all in the back yard ( I never let kids or dogs alone in the yard, don't know why but I just don't like it) and as soon as my husband yelled: SNAKE!!! i went over to her and saw the bite and took action, she did not yelped or anything so we were not sure.

I will update when we call before we go to bed. Hugs, Olga


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Olga, I'm so glad you all were right there. Another good reason to be out with your dogs and kids. I'm praying for your sweet, heroic girl. I can't wait for her to be home and back to her normal self.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Well thank goodness he saw the snake or you may have never known and just thought she got stung!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle

Everyone, let's go light some candles for Lady and Olga!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry this happened to poor Lady, but I'm glad that she got to the doctor quick and is getting the help she needs. I can't believe the anti venom is 900.00 Of course it's worth it, but wow. I hope you can bring her home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Olga*

Olga

Praying very hard for Lady!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle
> 
> Everyone, let's go light some candles for Lady and Olga!


Great thought Anne... going there now. Let's keep this bumped up for our brave Lady and Olga and family.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle
> 
> Everyone, let's go light some candles for Lady and Olga!


 
Oh my goodness!!! you are gonna make me cry!! Thank you so so so much!!! Hugs, Olga.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Prayers for Lady in making a full recovery. She is a great hero proteting her new family. I have had several in my yard over the years. One of the best things I have found to keep them out is moth balls. Since you have kids you would have to explain to them to not mess with them as they are poisonous to kids. My dogs dont mess with them and I also put small chicken wire all down along the fence line to help keep them out. I had a 54 in water moccasin in my garage that was the most aggressive snake I have ever seen. 

Please give Miss Lady a big kiss from me for being so brave.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

I may have missed it, but what kind of snake did it end up being?

So glad she is doing ok


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

jagmanbrg said:


> I may have missed it, but what kind of snake did it end up being?
> 
> So glad she is doing ok


 
It was a water moccassin, still a baby but dangerous!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wasn't Hooch's dog Hooch killed by a water moccasin? 

I'd be calling in some snake experts to clear your yard or at least give you confidence with this situation. I think I'd never go outside again :no: 

Glad your girl is doing okay, what a fright.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

BeauShel said:


> Prayers for Lady in making a full recovery. She is a great hero proteting her new family. I have had several in my yard over the years. One of the best things I have found to keep them out is moth balls. Since you have kids you would have to explain to them to not mess with them as they are poisonous to kids. My dogs dont mess with them and I also put small chicken wire all down along the fence line to help keep them out. I had a 54 in water moccasin in my garage that was the most aggressive snake I have ever seen.
> 
> Please give Miss Lady a big kiss from me for being so brave.


 
Carol, 54 in!!! I would have had a heart attack right there!!! This one was 6 in and I am not embarrassed to say that I almost wet my pants!!! I am so glad that my husband was here, because if it was just me I would have not gotten within 30 feet of that thing!!! disgusting creatures!!!
I will be giving Miss Lady lots of kisses and she is getting a steak tomorrow for sure!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Prayers for Lady in making a full recovery. She is a great hero proteting her new family. I have had several in my yard over the years. One of the best things I have found to keep them out is moth balls. Since you have kids you would have to explain to them to not mess with them as they are poisonous to kids. My dogs dont mess with them and I also put small chicken wire all down along the fence line to help keep them out. I had a 54 in water moccasin in my garage that was the most aggressive snake I have ever seen.
> 
> Please give Miss Lady a big kiss from me for being so brave.


OK, I'm going to have nightmares tonight of snakes in my garage! Give me coyotes along our walking route anytime but snakes..... eepwall::hide::help!:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Not sure I'd want this where the dogs could get into it ( although they say it's safe), but I'd sure be putting it around the outside of the fence line and perhaps around other areas the dogs aren't ( wood piles, storage sheds etc). Cedar Mulch-Natural Insect Repellent-Organic Gardening Pest Control-Cedar Shavings


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

What coyotes, I would rather face a bear. Snakes give me nightmares. Luckily we don't have them here, just some garden snakes. That's way I like it here, even winters are North pole like. 
I am glad the time and circumstances were on your side and you managed to react so fast. Prayers are on your way to help with Lady's healing. She is a such brave girl.
And thank you for Zidanne update.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

We had a last update for the night, Lady is doing really good, she just finished the antivenom treatment and looks like she is only gonna need that one vial, we have to call back at 6 AM but looks like we will be able to bring her home tomorrow, she is gonna be in pain meds and antibiotics and should make a full recovery.

Penny and Maggie's mom, I am definitely gonna look into that!!!

Buddy's mom!! that is why i miss the beautiful Pacific Northwest so so much, in 4 years that we lived there we never ever saw a snake!! the weather here is much nicer but after today I just won't feel safe outside 

Thank you all so much for your prayers for my little girl. Hugs, Olga


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Such good news. A good way to end the night.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I'm so glad she's feeling better and is on the mend. If the Pacific Northwest is too cold and wet you could head to southern california. In my 37 years I've only ever seen a snake in the zoo and I like it that way. I'd have FREAKED out if I were you. I'm so glad everyone is going to be OK.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Just had to check in one more time before I went to bed. So glad the news is good. Can't wait to hear she is back home where she belongs.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope she had a good night last night and is ready to come home to you this morning.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Such good news!!!! So good to read that Lady will be just fine. 
I don't mind snakes that people keep as pets, but I'm terrified of them outside. I'm not sure whether they are available in Florida, but when I lived in California I had my dogs go to snake avoidance classes. That was when we lived in the desert. Since there are snakes around you it may something to consider.
I haven't taken Max to a trainer here. We only get garden snakes which come out in the Spring, but I still want to take him in. Last Spring when Billy and Dru found their first snake and jumped back and away from it Max didn't want to approach it. I think watching the other two reacting to it was enough for him.
This thread is reminding him I need to take him to class.
Prayers for a speedy recovery for Lady.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Don't let one snake scare you from going outside. They won't mess with you unless you mess with it or it feels threatened in any way. Just keep a check while you're outside. We had a 5 ft black snake crawl across our walkway right at the house. They are very aggressive too. They will chase you if they feel you are threatening their nest. That's the one my brother shot at point blank range. Men. LOL.

Glad she is doing well, hope she gets to come home today. Make sure that steak is extra tender and juicy


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Lady is coming home!!!!

My husband went to pick her up a little while ago, we called at 5:30 and they said that everything went well, she ate soft food really good, and went potty just fine, she gets to come home on pain meds and antibiotics, they are gonna leave the IV line in because we have to take her to our family vet right away , and in case she wants to do some intravenous treatment they don't have to poke her again. She is still very swollen and her face hurts a lot, so I am already telling the kids that they are not allowed to touch her until she feels better, I can't wait to hold her!! minutes seem like hours!!!!
Thank you all for your words and prayers. Hugs, Olga.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So so glad Lady is on her way home. I'm sure she'll be spoiled appropriately!!! Gentle smooches to her from our crew.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Just seeing this. Lit a candle for Lady. Healing thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Olga*

Olga

Thank God she is coming home! She will need lots of TLC.
If the vet ok's it, I think taking Lady out on a leash from now on, would be smart. Have this feeling that she would run right back to where she was bit, if given the chance.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm just seeing this now...I'm so glad that she is doing well and on her way home. Sending good thoughts and prayers from Gunner and me....


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Wonderful news Lady gets to come home!!! Hoping she is completely well very soon.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Just seeing this now, and I'm so very glad that Lady is on her way home. I hope she has a fast and smooth recovery. You've had a horrifying experience, and you all will need some TLC--steak for everybody!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Cocker+GoldenR said:


> Just got an update, It indeed was a baby water mocassin, gonna give her the antivenom, *900$ a vial*!!! I think I am gonna be sick




Glad to hear all is well though.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Just got on line and I see Lady is coming home! I am so happy and hope she recovers quickly. Whew!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh my! I just read through this whole thread - half of it holding my breath!! I am SO glad Lady is okay. Thank goodness you were there and able to get her to the vet so quickly. I am terrified of snakes. Doesn't matter how big or small - or even if they are harmless garter snakes. 

I hope Lady continues to do well. Poor little dear face. She'll need lots of gentle kisses.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cocker*

Cocker

Thank God you were right there when it happened, saw it, took the snake and got her to the ER vet immediately. I am so very happy Lady is alright.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so happy Lady gets to come home. I hope she heals up fast.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you thank you thank you everybody!!
My baby girls is home!!! she is doing great, a little tired from the tramadol, but otherwise fine, swiping toys and wanting to play with everybody!! at the ER they said that she is something else!! going through so much pain and still wagging her tail and giving kisses to everybody, our vet said she looks very good too, keep her in antibiotics for a week and the tramadol until she does not show signs of pain.Her face is a little swollen but not much, it was much worse yesterday when they got to the ER, when they left my house it was ping pong ball size, in the 15 minutes it took to get to the ER, her face was the size of a softball my husband said ( good thing I did not see it or I would have fainted!!), she is eating good and doing her business just fine, since she cannot chew very good because it hurts, instead of steak, I am cooking ground sirloin and rice and veggies for her, once she can chew, a good ribeye is gonna be waiting for her!!!

Once again thank you so very much for your thoughts and prayers.

Hugs, Olga.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Olga*

Olga

So glad your baby is home and she'll love what you're cooking her!!
Can she wear a collar and leash to go outside?


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank goodness you saw everything...you knew it was a snake and were able to retrieve the snake. What a Horrible experience!!!! My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Olga
> 
> So glad your baby is home and she'll love what you're cooking her!!
> Can she wear a collar and leash to go outside?


 
Well the vet said she won't need it because she has learnt her lesson, so we got home, she asked to go potty, she did her business and ran straight to the spot where she was bitten and started sniffing around!!! needless to say I am taking her out on the leash from now on!! I had to go get her to remove her from that spot and my legs where shaking!! I was soo scared!! I think I am a little ( well a LOT) traumatized!!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Lady!! Dogs are so into the here and now, they don't associate all the time cause and event! I am so happy she is fine and will heal quickly.

A perhaps interesting aside: horses here get bit quite often from rattle snakes. They put their noses down to see what it is and boom. They usually will survive the bite fine unless their faces and noses swell up so much they cannot breath. Horses do not breath thru their mouths, just their noses so if they are bit and you are in the field away from help you have to get a hose, cut it, and put it thru their nose to keep it open before it swells shut.

Aren't you glad dogs can breath thru their mouths?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so glad Lady is at home with you all--I hope she has a swift recovery. What a trooper she is!!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Here are a couple of pictures of Lady bug recovering.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm really glad she is ok, and back home with you.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Just read this whole thread, what a tropper your lady is!! Such a sweetheart in those pictures, I want to give her a huge hug..I'm sure she isn't lacking those at this point though!! 

So sorry you all had to go through this, what a horrible two days...but at least she is home looking awfully comfortable and happy!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:banana: Yay Lady is home !! Wonderful news. She looks so comfy all bundled up in her Lady Bug quilt. Thank GOD !!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness she is home and being spoiled. Love that picture of her and your daughter. A snake guy told me that most snakes will avoid places that are busy and things going on. Plus to not have alot of stuff around the fence line like high grass or plants. So I dont know. We do and so far havent had any this year. Knock on wood. And it has been really dry here too. 

Keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great pictures of Lady bug and your daughter! I'm so happy she is recovering...hugs to all!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness I couldn't stop reading the whole thread once I started! I'm so glad to see that Lady's ok and back home for cuddles and treats 

We regularly see water moccasins and copperheads here. A few years ago we found (and killed) a number of baby rattlesnakes. *shudder*

Earlier this summer my neighbor's dog was also bitten on the face by an adult water moccasin and thankfully they saw it and were able to get her to the vet in time. They were told she was lucky that it was an adult because the babies don't know how to control the amount of venom they release and can often be more dangerous. 

I hope that Lady recovers as quickly as their dog did


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I think Lady has just about the best little nursemaid she could ask for in your daughter. With a lot of love and attention and some good food I think she'll recover quickly!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I just read the whole thread and wow! what a page turner. So glad there's a happy ending with a little girl and a lady bug blanket on the couch. 

(((((((((((hugs))))))))))) to you and Lady and your family!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

So happy for you and your family having Lady home safe and sound!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I have to be nosy and ask.... Did your husband scout around the back yard/fence line? Did he find anything?


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So glad Lady is doing better.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Good news.
She is a sweetheart. I am glad she is home and safe.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so glad Lady is home and recovering. Loved seeing the pictures. Lady looks very happy to be home getting all the love and attention. I hope she enjoys her ribeye when she is ready to eat it!!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so happy that Lady is okay. Snakes... how scary! Thankfully Lady has parents that were smart enough to bring her (and the snake) to the vet asap.  Thanks for taking such great care of your girl!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lady*

God Bless Lady and all of you.
Did your Husband put on his boots and check for snakes?


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

She's such a pretty girl! She looks so sweet! What an ordeal!! I HATE snakes! Makes the upcoming Wisconsin winter seem more tolerable!!! I'll take that trade, I guess! I'm so glad she is on the road to recovery and is getting properly spoiled. Snakes.....<shudder>


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

We really lucked out when our Buck was hit in the face by a rattlesnake in our back yard 12 years ago. My 10 week old pups, Hunter and Kaycee had come in a few minutes before (was late Oct.) and Buck had stayed out. I had the back door open. I heard him yelp and he came running in and put his head in my lap. He was just shaking and I saw those two bloody holes in his face.One hole was almost in his right eye, the other on down his snout. Were large holes, over an inch apart.

I called my vet and he said get Bcuk in, he would come straight to the hospital. He said with holes that big and far apart it had to be a rattlesnake and probably about 6 feet or more. He gae Buck the antivenom and also antibiotics. And talke about a great vet---we had a pile of medical bills at the time and he "forgot" to put the antivenemon on the tab for that night. He told me that he wasn't good with marking things and if he "forgot" to add it in, I could just forget it. 

But luck was with us. It seems the snake struck at Buck and grazed his lip--he had a scratch on it. But went at it again and this time it nailed him but had spent most of it's benom at the first strike. Buck actually had very little swelling in his face----more from a ground wasp the following summer.

I tearned the yare upseide down the next day--used hoe to pull wood pile apart. No sanke. But about 2 weeks later our neighbors were removing an old wooden storage shed that had been blown down by Hurricane Brett, and their dog was hit in the ches by rattlesnake, a little over 6 feet long. We have always nbelieved tha was the same one that got Buck.

I have killed 3 coral snakes in our back yard. They ar red, yellow and black--"red on yellow kill a fellow, red on black, friend of jack." If the yellow bands touch red, it is a coral, if the red and yellow do not touch, it si a king snake.Coral snakes have very snall mouths and can only get humans on finges or toes and theymore or less "chew". another very dangerous snake we have down here are the copperheads.

Am so glad your gilr is okay. Snakes is the biggest fear of my life.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks everybody for your concern about Lady, I am happy to report that she is completely back to normal, the swelling os gone and she is eating and playing just fine, we resumed her daily 3 miles walks twice a day with daddy because she was getting very antsy being inside and not being able to run in the backyard, she also played a game of soccer with the kiddos last night, of course after daddy had been "snake hunting" just in case.
For those of you that asked, yes my hubby looked around the yard and found nothing, he looked again last night before we let the children and dogs play, again nothing, and today when the oldest came back from school he went into the back yard with the dogs, my husband was putting his boots on to go take a look again when we heard our son yell: SNAKE!!!!! I could not believe it!!! we went outside and sure enough there was a freaking snake this time on the concrete patio!!!! We don't think it was venomous, long and skinny with a small head, but my husband killed it anyways, ( I kinda felt bad for the little guy, but I don't want to take any chances!!!), I just wanna crawl into a hole and cry, I hate hate hate snakes, it is one of my worst fears and we have had 2 in 3 days, i wanna go back to Whidbey Island!!!! even with the endless rain and cold!!! We are gonna get moth balls tomorrow and put them along the fence line, cut the grass as short as can be cut, the yard is free of clutter, since the house is brand new, no wood piles or anything, just a big flat grassy yard, and our neighbor is gonna buy a very expensive spray he has seen, if it works for him, we will get it!!!! if you have any other tips, they are very welcome!!!!

Thanks again for reading my ramblings but I am truly terrified of going in the backyard, or letting kids and dogs go play. Hugs, Olga.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad to hear Lady is back to her old self. Sorry about the snakes. Would make me want to move too. Please be careful where you put the moth balls, they could make Lady very sick if she got into them.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> . Please be careful where you put the moth balls, they could make Lady very sick if she got into them.


That is what worries me, what if Lady or the little ones get into them? We are gonna put then in the outside of the fence though, specially in the corner that backs up to the green belt, nothing in the inside side of the fence. Thanks for your reply!!! Hugs, Olga.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would be very very careful ( and leary ) of putting mothballs where Lady could in any way get at it. From all I remember, they are very very toxic.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Please DO NOT USE MOTHBALLS>.......Pet Poison Alert: Mothballs


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Please DO NOT USE MOTHBALLS>.......Pet Poison Alert: Mothballs


 
:doh:OMG!!! I guess no mothballs!! I was considering it because both the ER vet and our vet suggested it, and the neighbor accross the street uses them, but I do not want to take the risk!!! on to do more research. Thanks!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so happy to read she's doing just fine! 

As far as the mothballs--I'd be very concerned that other wildlife might pick it up, move it into the interior of your yard, or actually ingest it and die in your yard (squirrels for example). Mothballs are toxic to animals and it would just make me too nervous. I'm the same way about rat poison. Some neighbors put some around their house one year and then had a bunch of dead squirrels in their yard. 

I'm with you--I'm very very nervous and freaked by snakes!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I read the first page a few seconds ago, and had to skip to the end to see what happened. What a terrifying event! Glad Lady is okay.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Olga*

Olga

I don't blame you for being afraid-I am terrified of snakes. I wouldn't be letting the kids out to play or Lady out in the back. I would keep her on a leash and go out with her.

Maybe the vet would know something that is safe for dogs and kids that you can use.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so glad this ended well.... kudos to you on your careful dog and kid management. Clearly that saved her life. She's a lucky girl. I had a friend lost her golden several years ago from a snake bite. So glad Lady is ok now.


----------



## MaryLovesMojo (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh my the poor baby...and you must have had a heart attack!!! I live in SW Florida, and was outside picking up a very small pile of brush about 3 years ago (lived on the canal, walking distance to the beach, and between the snakes and the alligators, I was missing the snow of Upstate NY terribly!!), when my Mojo started circling around me, barking and barking...I thought he was going to have a seizure (he had epilepsy), so I dropped my gloves, ect and brought him in the house. I went right back outside and bent down to pick up the pile (it was about the size of a frying pan, that's it) and low and behold, a two foot rattlesnake was directly in the pile, dangling from my hands. And what did I do??? Drop it and walk away calmly, like everyone says to do?? Oh no...I SCREAMED at the top of my lungs like a lunatic...and ran and ran...by this time, Mojo was going bananas in the house, going from window to window...he would have snatched the thing if he had been outside. It is SCARY living in Florida with dogs. It seems like you would spend so much time outside, but almost no one ever does because of the heat and the snakes. Anyway...definitely get ALOT of moth balls, they really do work!! I make ALOT of noise before entering any spot that looks like it has been undisturbed for any length of time. So glad your pup is ok!!! Watch out for the brown recluse and black widow spiders, too...they are everywhere, in bushes, trees, hanging palm fronds, ect...maybe not so much in Pensacola, but just be careful....there is definitely a trade off for no snow and alot of sun. Hugs to your Lady!!!


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

*2 snake per year quota*

We have rattlesnakes around our house. About 1 a year comes through the yard. I am so afraid my husband won't be around when we get one and it needs to be killed. He uses a shovel but even a 10 ft handle wouldn't be long enough for me to try that. I have a friend who accidentally shot out her picture window while trying to take a snake out (with a shotgun-the only one she knew how to load). Recently I had a little hissing leak in my hose and the dogs and cats were very afraid of the hose until it was fixed.

I have heard but I would ask around to verify - most wasp spray has enough force to go 20 feet. I heard it will at least turn a snake around if not, take them out. Good to have around for when hubby is gone.

Great news about Lady. I am quite sure you have had all the snakes you are going to have. I think there should be a 2 snake a year quota law passed in FL.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

So glad things worked out for the best.....Your patient is beautiful and safe, thanks to you and your family.
Snakes are something I have not even considered, and living in this wooded area I should have! In 30 some years I have seen exactly one snake. Actually, one is too many. 

Thanks for posting this. Were the bite marks that noticeable on the fur? I wonder if this could happen and someone not realize their pet was just bitten by a snake. Considering timing is important for treatment... that's a very frightening thought


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

MaryLovesMojo said:


> Oh my the poor baby...and you must have had a heart attack!!! I live in SW Florida, and was outside picking up a very small pile of brush about 3 years ago (lived on the canal, walking distance to the beach, and between the snakes and the alligators, I was missing the snow of Upstate NY terribly!!), when my Mojo started circling around me, barking and barking...I thought he was going to have a seizure (he had epilepsy), so I dropped my gloves, ect and brought him in the house. I went right back outside and bent down to pick up the pile (it was about the size of a frying pan, that's it) and low and behold, a two foot rattlesnake was directly in the pile, dangling from my hands. And what did I do??? Drop it and walk away calmly, like everyone says to do?? Oh no...I SCREAMED at the top of my lungs like a lunatic...and ran and ran...by this time, Mojo was going bananas in the house, going from window to window...he would have snatched the thing if he had been outside. It is SCARY living in Florida with dogs. It seems like you would spend so much time outside, but almost no one ever does because of the heat and the snakes. Anyway...definitely get ALOT of moth balls, they really do work!! I make ALOT of noise before entering any spot that looks like it has been undisturbed for any length of time. So glad your pup is ok!!! Watch out for the brown recluse and black widow spiders, too...they are everywhere, in bushes, trees, hanging palm fronds, ect...maybe not so much in Pensacola, but just be careful....there is definitely a trade off for no snow and alot of sun. Hugs to your Lady!!!


Mary, I feel exactly like that!! here I am in sunny FL and I am terrified of going outside since this happened!! I did not have a heart attack just because I had had a biopsy of the uterus that morning that left me in pain and when the incident happened I had taken a percocet a couple of hours prior so I was in a happy place!! LOL, but my happy place went away really fast!! good thing that my husband was home and he handled the snake while I took care of Lady and kids. I did not know about the brown recluse here!! when we lived in San Antonio my friends found some in her house, and my husband got bitten by a black widow in ours!! I wanna go back to the cold!!!! have not seen any gators yet, the day i see one I am not gonna go back to the Pacific Northwest, I will get in a plane straight to my beloved Spain!!! ( where I am from). Also, i wanna tell you how very sorry I am for your loss of your sweet Mojo, you gave him the best life after his rough start, like I told my oldest when we lost our 2 cockers 4 years ago, Mojo will always live in your heart and your memories, a big huge hug to you Mary!!!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

KaMu said:


> Thanks for posting this. Were the bite marks that noticeable on the fur? I wonder if this could happen and someone not realize their pet was just bitten by a snake. Considering timing is important for treatment... that's a very frightening thought


 
KaMu, she was bitten in the face, right next to her nose, so it was easy to spot, she had a little bit of blood coming out from where the 2 fangs struck her, I do not know how I would have been able to see it if she was bitten in another part of her body where she has much more fur, so I guess we were lucky like that too, the swelling started right away so I imagine that if you cannot see the actual bite, the swelling will tell you to hurry to the vet!! very frightening experience indeed!!! Hugs, Olga.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cocker*

Cocker

Checking in on Lady and all of you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lady*

How is Lady doing? Have you come up with a way to keep the snakes away?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, a couple of days ago I walked into the little house in our back yard that houses a swimming spa. It was early and dark, so I turned on the lights. THANK DoG I did! I saw what I thought was a very dark looking fat earthworm....looked a little closer and it was a baby black rat snake.:help!::help!: I calmly walked inside, asked my hubby to come outside because he was not going to believe what was in the pool house. He came out and asked what it was and he gave me this blank stare when I replied a baby snake! Sure enough it was! He was able to get it in my wastebasket and was going to release it in the backyard telling me they are harmless. I squealed no way! So he took it out front! :doh: Later I googled it and found out they can and do bite but the toxin usually isn't fatal. Nevertheless, I'd rather none of us get bitten, including Toby! Now, every day I look where I'm going, hoping Mom snake isn't around too! 

How is Lady?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

That is scary!!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Dallas Gold!! how scary!!! I think the second snake my husband killed was harmless, I kinda felt bad because I saw him kill it, but since we don't know if they are venomous or not we don't wanna take the risk, specially after the ordeal with Lady.

Karen thanks for asking!! Miss Lady is doing great, it took her less than 24 hours to have all of her energy back, she was on Tramadol for 2 days, when she started chewing on her nylabones I knew she was not in pain anymore, she is back to her normal self, playing non stop, running like the wind with the kids. Hugs, Olga


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Olga*

Olga

Praying that Lady and you and the kids and your Hubby never encounter another snake!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

tx for the report on your gal


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lady*

What did you figure out you can do to not encounter another snake?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How is Lady doing? I thought about her today. Hubby and I were discussing a recent news story about a little second grade boy in West Texas who put his hand in a cabinet in his classroom and was bitten by a rattlesnake! I thought about your girl and wondered how she's doing and if she's had any after effects. I hope she is well!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> How is Lady doing? I thought about her today. Hubby and I were discussing a recent news story about a little second grade boy in West Texas who put his hand in a cabinet in his classroom and was bitten by a rattlesnake! I thought about your girl and wondered how she's doing and if she's had any after effects. I hope she is well!


Sorry I have not seen this until today!!! Thank you for asking!!! Miss Lady is doing great!!! she recovered so so fast!! 48 hours after the bite she was back to her normal silly self, she has not had any after effects, the hair in the spots where the fangs hit her has grown back, if you touch her there you can feel two tiny bumps, they will go away with time, the only thing I have notice is that she is very cautious when she gets close to the corner of the yard where she got bit, other than that she still is this huge sillly puppy!! she weights 68 pounds and is 25 inches at the shoulder at 11 months, a little big for a girl right? I don't know how she does it but she manages really well to not to bump into my little guy too much!! 

Poor litlle boy!!! That is so scary! Is he ok? 

Hugs, Olga.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The little boy is OK last I heard, but I feel sorry for him. 

I'm glad Lady is doing GREAT!!!


----------

